# Show & Go Detroit



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

*We just launched our website and welcome any feedback...

Also, if anyone has any pics or videos from shows, post them here so I can upload them to the site...

Thanks Layitlow!! :biggrin: *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

http://www.showandgodetroit.com/home/


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jul 21 2010, 09:11 AM~18100821
> *We just launched our website and welcome any feedback...
> 
> Also, if anyone has any pics or videos from shows, post them here so I can upload them to the site...
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

sweetness :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

nice!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Just finished we will have it updated with all the pics and products. Thanks to everyone for over 15 years of support


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

when is the end of the year show??


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Sorry homie I just posted in Michigan riders. Due to the illness, the way I feel and not working since December, I have decided that's it's not in my best interest to have our annual picnic this year. I am upset not to have it but with the way I feel I can't spend the time, effort, and money to throw r 12th anniversary picnic. Sorry and one luv, Jimmy


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

get better homie , the website is nice and hope it brings you much more business ... we need the 59 done :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Thanks alex, I am trying to get better and back to work, but I just am exhausted and swollen and in pain. I went in yesterday and tried to lay some graphics on a very understanding customers shit and today I feel like I got hit by a truck. So I am gonna try my best to get better and finish all the things needed so I can do what I can to finish my shit. One luv jimmy


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 21 2010, 02:47 PM~18103155
> *Sorry homie I just posted in Michigan riders. Due to the illness, the way I feel and not working since December, I have decided that's it's not in my best interest to have our annual picnic this year. I am upset not to have it but with the way I feel I can't spend the time, effort, and money to throw r 12th anniversary picnic. Sorry and one luv, Jimmy
> *


Keep your head up brother, and if you need anything you know chicago chapter is here to help you in any way you need .


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jul 21 2010, 03:13 PM~18104326
> *Keep your head up brother, and if you need anything you know chicago chapter is here to help you in any way you need .
> *


Thanks homie, I know h guys do and I appreciate it. U guys know I got ur back also


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

lookin good fam.....


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

TTT THE TOP FOR MY BROTHERS


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

I have a couple Astro vans, got any ideas?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Lol always homie, I got plans for astro vans :biggrin: hey them cars gonna be at the picnic?


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 22 2010, 02:30 AM~18106347
> *Lol always homie, I got plans for astro vans :biggrin: hey them cars gonna be at the picnic?
> *


Yeah, as long as I find some time to clean them up a little. Can't wait to see everybody.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

I know homie if I can tolerate the pain and come down it will be my first shoe of the year. Even though I can't party like a rock star anymore I am sure I will find a way to have a good time.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

If anyone has any good photos of our work over the years, please send me the pics for the website. I guess I was to busy over the last 15 years to take pics lol


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 22 2010, 10:32 PM~18117505
> *If anyone has any good photos  of our work over the years, please send me the pics for the website. I guess I was to busy over the last 15 years to take pics lol
> *



OR... Just post them here and I'll pull em off and load them on to the site...

Thanks!


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

tell the webmaster to double check his work :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Jul 23 2010, 08:56 AM~18120616
> *tell the webmaster to double check his work  :biggrin:
> *


Can you be more specific? Thanks!


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 21 2010, 12:37 PM~18102609
> *Just finished we will have it updated with all the pics and products. Thanks to everyone for over 15 years of support
> *


 what up homies.........can you pm...what you got for non cut old schools.....my vp is bout to grab a 65......but wanna see what else is out there


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thadogg612_@Jul 23 2010, 12:45 PM~18122399
> *what up homies.........can you pm...what you got for non cut old schools.....my vp is bout to grab a 65......but wanna see what else is out there
> *


PM'd


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jul 23 2010, 09:46 AM~18120929
> *Can you be more specific?  Thanks!
> *


I'm assuming "for sale" goes between contact and shows. Might be the Imp image throwing it off. :dunno:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Jul 23 2010, 08:56 AM~18120616
> *tell the webmaster to double check his work  :biggrin:
> *


Are u looking at the site on a PDA or iPhone?

That's probably why.  

Thanks!


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

windows vista dell computer


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 21 2010, 02:47 PM~18103155
> *Sorry homie I just posted in Michigan riders. Due to the illness, the way I feel and not working since December, I have decided that's it's not in my best interest to have our annual picnic this year. I am upset not to have it but with the way I feel I can't spend the time, effort, and money to throw r 12th anniversary picnic. Sorry and one luv, Jimmy
> *


but then it won't be an anual picninc no more. you have to call it a come back :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 21 2010, 03:08 PM~18103348
> *Thanks alex, I am trying to get better and back to work, but I just am exhausted and swollen and in pain. I went in yesterday and tried to lay some graphics on a very understanding customers shit and today I feel like I got hit by a truck. So I am gonna try my best to get better and finish all the things needed so I can do what I can to finish my shit. One luv jimmy
> *


as long as they still together your good homie


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 21 2010, 07:07 PM~18105167
> *Thanks homie, I know h guys do and I appreciate it. U guys know I got ur LOWER backs also
> *


:wow:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 21 2010, 10:59 PM~18107365
> *I know homie if I can tolerate the pain and come down it will be my first shoe of the year. Even though I can't party like a rock star anymore I am sure I will find a way to have a good time.
> *


damn bro you even forgot how to spell your first shoe really come on :uh: LOL just messing with you bro


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Jul 23 2010, 05:33 PM~18124832
> *windows vista dell computer
> *


go figure :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 23 2010, 05:47 PM~18124951
> *go figure :biggrin:
> *


dude it's a dell! :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Lol pinche Nim, it was the drugs talkin. Hey fool u got any pics


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Classic - Landau, *showandgo*


go fix the code, bro :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Jul 23 2010, 05:48 PM~18124957
> *dude it's a dell!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

be back on later I am going to cook dinner for my sister she came to visit so I am going to make her the best skirt steak ever LOL Jimmy we will talk bro.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Jul 23 2010, 03:49 PM~18124975
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Classic - Landau, showandgo
> go fix the code, bro  :biggrin:
> *


No, u got the wrong person


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 23 2010, 06:22 PM~18125212
> *No, u got the wrong person
> *


spensa


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I see you waited to make sure this whole internet thing wasn't just a fad before commiting to a website. :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jul 23 2010, 07:34 PM~18126426
> *I see you waited to make sure this whole internet thing wasn't just a fad before commiting to a website. :biggrin:
> *


Lol that's shit is funny right there, what it do Abel


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jul 23 2010, 09:34 PM~18126426
> *I see you waited to make sure this whole internet thing wasn't just a fad before commiting to a website. :biggrin:
> *


:0 I think he never needed it :biggrin: he just wants to share  




























ps. he thought Bill Gates was a fake LOL


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Still don't need it, but I got a douche that says let's get a website, u need an iPhone, u need a new truck, and who knows what else. And my dumbass does it lmao


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 23 2010, 05:49 PM~18124966
> *Lol pinche Nim, it was the drugs talkin. Hey fool u got any pics
> *


OH YOU MEAN OF THE CUTLASS? LOL yea bro I think Erik got some. I will ask him to see if he can post them LOL my bad I thought of the 64 but that was in the Majestic topic LOL.


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

I can put the 64 for sale on the site, also yes I would like it's and alex's cutlass, oh yeah and if u have pics when u guys came to the shop and when we would hang out at the shows. Even if u got videos that would be great


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 23 2010, 10:17 PM~18126725
> *Still don't need it, but I got a douche that says let's get a website, u need an iPhone, u need a new truck, and who knows what else. And my dumbass does it lmao
> *


I need to talk to him(Mark) so he can tell you to buy my rag :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 23 2010, 10:45 PM~18126936
> *I can put the 64 for sale on the site, also yes I would like it's and alex's cutlass, oh yeah and if u have pics when u guys came to the shop and when we would hang out at the shows. Even if u got videos that would be great
> *


damn homie those memories are all in my head bro I just started taking pics. my bad bro but I am sure alex or his lady has some let me see what they have or yea they can post it on here :biggrin: you don't need it bro. your know world wide but this is going to get your ass back in the shop though :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Too much money for me, Tommy may need it if something goes right. Also aren't u and homeboy doing the trade?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 23 2010, 10:55 PM~18127001
> *Too much money for me, Tommy may need it if something goes right. Also aren't u and homeboy doing the trade?
> *


I thought he was bsing but yes and you know how it goes first come first serve :cheesy: but yea we have a plan lets see if it works out. I just thought if we had a deal then why ttt the topic LOL.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Good point and if ur car had a big block and was done done I would get it from u


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

THIS IS SILVERS POST PROCESS. I love it I got to give him props





























Erik got some good ones


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 23 2010, 11:14 PM~18127143
> *Thanks
> *


I think the neibor has it in vegas :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 23 2010, 10:51 PM~18126972
> *I need to talk to him(Mark) so he can tell you to buy my rag :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I actually had someone else in mind who may need a solid 64 SS rag soon. :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
wass up jimmy


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jul 24 2010, 02:13 PM~18130496
> *I actually had someone else in mind who may need a solid 64 SS rag soon.  :biggrin:
> *


T? :0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Problem is I know he would rather hve a non ss body for graphic purposes


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Ty


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 24 2010, 05:10 PM~18131558
> *Problem is I know he would rather hve a non ss body for graphic purposes
> *


Only time and a lotta $$$$ will tell! :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

When it does happen all I can say is I feel sorry for any one going against him


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 24 2010, 07:20 PM~18132478
> *When it does happen all I can say is I feel sorry for any one going against him
> *


Sup Jimmy, How you beeen Big Homie.....Hope u feelin better, I was gonna call ya the begining of week,,,,got some question for ya 


Stay up homie :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

What it dew big Ron? Give me a call whenever


----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

What up home boy I was checking in on u last week just makin sure u r good


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)




----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

sup tommy not sure yet we may have to hold off a minute, i may be opening SHOW AND GO NORTH. we are going to the westside picnic this week and ohio next week so i wont be in town


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 29 2010, 11:14 AM~18174211
> *sup tommy not sure yet we may have to hold off a minute, i may be opening SHOW AND GO NORTH. we are going to the westside picnic this week and ohio next week so i wont be in town
> *


 :wow: 


hey its all good bro.. glad to hear your going to the picnic though  

you know i gott ya rather its today or next year.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 29 2010, 02:14 PM~18174211
> *sup tommy not sure yet we may have to hold off a minute, i may be opening SHOW AND GO NORTH. we are going to the westside picnic this week and ohio next week so i wont be in town
> *


you already have one shop you DONT show up too....now youll have 2 :cheesy:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 29 2010, 01:14 PM~18174211
> *sup tommy not sure yet we may have to hold off a minute, i may be opening SHOW AND GO NORTH. we are going to the westside picnic this week and ohio next week so i wont be in town
> *


This guy.. lol.. The ink isn't even dry yet and he's talkin about S&G North...

How bout "Show & Go NOT IN THE HOOD Customs"? :biggrin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

Get well real soon Bro Jimmy


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

do you also sell hi-low pumps? u know you got to sell what you use in your car


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Damn what's up carlton how u been?

Robbie this is closer so if I get sick only 7 minutes away

And marc the ink don't need to be dry I am a man of my word and so is ur boy so no issue. It's good to have real mofos surrounding me unlike before.

And Dave I will install whatever the customer wants. I am loyal to cce ad a distributor but if someone wants something I give it to them. My 64 has cce, but we have used hi low, pitbull, black magic, prohopper, reds, Streetlife, hijacker, mojo, porkys, showtime, damn I think that's all lolol


----------



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

god damn mad props nice work maybe i'll have to take a trip from chi-town and drop off my car. ttt old school members only c.c.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

I've done work for a few Chicago homies. My web guy is slow as fuck and doesn't have the pics on the site yet we should have them up by next weekend


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 29 2010, 11:34 AM~18174409
> *you already have one shop you DONT show up too....now youll have 2  :cheesy:
> *


Yeah but this one u can go to with out me getting u a pass to come to lolol


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 29 2010, 08:02 PM~18177854
> *Yeah but this one u can go to with out me getting u a pass to come to lolol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 29 2010, 05:31 PM~18176718
> *Damn what's up carlton how u been?
> 
> Robbie this is closer so if I get sick only 7 minutes away
> ...


so you should be able to tell me which one is the best in your opinion. or is like i think where its pretty much all the same


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

I will be honest, there are a couple who do alittle more on their machining but I haven't really noticed a difference. Go with what u like not what some douche bags flavor of the week is.


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

cool


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

No problem homeboy


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

highest single in the midwest


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 30 2010, 11:27 AM~18184459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :worship:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 30 2010, 08:27 AM~18184459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


KILLIN EM!


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice seeing you guys out at the Westside picnic yesterday :thumbsup: , Jimmy get some rest Bro, hope you get better.


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Was the mac-n-cheese good this year?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Wouldn't know it was all gone


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Aug 1 2010, 04:23 PM~18199788
> *Was the mac-n-cheese good this year?
> *


it was good and whoever made that pulled pork make more for next year that shit was killer


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 1 2010, 05:13 PM~18200093
> *Wouldn't know it was all gone
> *


you guys are nuts hoppin that impala that shit made my day you definetly arnt scared


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 1 2010, 07:18 PM~18201082
> *you guys are nuts hoppin that impala that shit made my day you definetly arnt scared
> *


Lol. That's what WE DO. Streetcars, hoppers or showcars. Don't matter. 

But i may have been a tiny bit scurred.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Thanks homie, appreciate it. The car isn't setup to hop but fuck it. All I can say is if I EVER, EVER hear someone say my car is to clean to cut. Or my shits to clean to hop, they all can suck my dick. I love people put all this equipment in their trunk and don't use it are punks, and ones that won't put any equipment in should be ashamed to call themselves lowriders


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

thanks for coming to the picnic guys really appreciate it  it was good seeing you guys for sure and marc props brotha for sure


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thanks for having us....no ****. we always have a great time, thanks for letting an old cripple enjoy his first show of the year. it felt good to get out


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 2 2010, 12:54 AM~18203479
> *Thanks homie, appreciate it. The car isn't setup to hop but fuck it. All I can say is if I EVER, EVER hear someone say my car is to clean to cut. Or my shits to clean to hop, they all can suck my dick. I love people put all this equipment in their trunk and don't use it are punks, and ones that won't put any equipment in should be ashamed to call themselves lowriders
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Aug 1 2010, 09:39 PM~18201577
> *Lol. That's what WE DO. Streetcars, hoppers or showcars. Don't matter.
> 
> But i may have been a tiny bit scurred.
> *


 i dont think you were scared marc but i know you were sad when the solenoid made a mess in the trunk. jerico held it down thou, had you mobile and back in action in about 30 minutes.


----------



## 77Vince86 (Feb 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 2 2010, 12:54 AM~18203479
> *Thanks homie, appreciate it. The car isn't setup to hop but fuck it. All I can say is if I EVER, EVER hear someone say my car is to clean to cut. Or my shits to clean to hop, they all can suck my dick. I love people put all this equipment in their trunk and don't use it are punks, and ones that won't put any equipment in should be ashamed to call themselves lowriders
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

you gonna post up info on the fire sale coming up soon?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

I would say 2 weeks it will be the largest body shop garage sale. Car parts, tools, benches, impalas, and parts, office furniture, and can't forget the bikes


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

****** says what?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Lmao WHAT? :0


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 3 2010, 09:32 AM~18215062
> *I would say 2 weeks it will be the largest body shop garage sale. Car parts, tools, benches, impalas, and parts, office furniture, and can't forget the bikes
> *



:0


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT Jimmy hope all is good


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Back at ya homie, what's good in the windy city?


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

Nice web site Jimmy, looks good  You as bad as me , Been in biz forever and just now getting a web site. I just got mine with in the last year. :cheesy:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Thanks bob, waiting on the douche bag to finish it lol. I had the other one but it sucked.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 5 2010, 08:20 PM~18239716
> *Thanks bob, waiting on the douche bag to finish it lol. I had the other one but it sucked.
> *


Yea ok. Whatever. Ungrateful fucker.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

lololololol, put some damn pics on the damn site then. whats good chaio


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 5 2010, 07:56 PM~18239532
> *Back at ya homie, what's good in the windy city?
> *


 :biggrin: same ol chit Jimmy, whens your garage sale lol maybe we can take a ride and get f-cked up out there


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

:420: :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Good to see u at Ws .. Sorry bout the Todd wilt comment
I am going to he'll for sure for that one. Good to hang with
ya get well


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Damn Jimmy, Tommy, and pat jr all in one day. Lmao what's good fellas


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

:420: it was to hot in the shop to be productive so i spent today catching up my indoor air conditioning officy type work :biggrin: which is pretty much browsing layitlow and loosing bids on ebay lol


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Now Jimmy I dident go there!!!!!!!


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

WHATS CRACKEN MY HOMIES


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 9 2010, 07:35 PM~18269672
> *:420: it was to hot in the shop to be productive so i spent today catching up my indoor air conditioning officy type work  :biggrin: which is pretty much browsing layitlow and loosing bids on ebay lol
> *


Been at the new shop busting my ass renovating it, hopefully be able to have a grand opening in October, long as none of the 6 city inspectors fuck with me too bad lol


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Sorry Ron I went there, and what's good to my main homie OG


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :h5:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

Jimmy's a chipper! :sprint:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 11 2010, 01:07 PM~18285358
> *Jimmy's a chipper! :sprint:
> *


lolol fuck off bruce. just cuz u building them w. c. style hoppers. jp homie how u been?


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 11 2010, 05:38 PM~18287441
> *lolol fuck off bruce. just cuz u building them w. c. style hoppers. jp homie how u been?
> *


WOH! Hold it now buddy, you got that all wrong. I'm not build a car for you, just for me :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Lmao i know bruce I'm messing with ur chipping ass


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

sup fool


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

sup YOU GOT SERVED lol


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Whatever chippen j lolol


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

U got served, the note said si lmao


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo+Aug 1 2010, 10:54 PM~18203479-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHO???? :wow: 





Sup Jimmy, I see nothin can hold you down for long, good to see you still pissin in BruceEEEEEE's wheaties.... :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Aug 18 2010, 10:37 PM~18347742
> *sup  YOU GOT SERVED lol
> 
> 
> ...


thats a good pic, it clearly shows the ACE towering over the LINC :biggrin: 


it was all fun GUCCI .....you can try again next time


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 18 2010, 09:17 PM~18348907
> *Dont forget the twezzers,,,might have someone suckin on a hair ????? until you pee on them
> :wow:
> WHO???? :wow:
> ...


Lmfao, what it dew cracker. That was funny huh? I'm still fucked up but it didn't effect my shit talkin. Now that Bruce is one of those w.c. Guys i just wonder if he is gonna add the Cali recipe


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

And Robbie, really? Towering? Lmao the only way that's towering is if u were an ant on the ground


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 19 2010, 10:11 AM~18351086
> *And Robbie, really? Towering? Lmao the only way that's towering is if u were an ant on the ground
> *


lmao i wanted to sound dramatic.....exciting even.....go along with it......geeeeeesh :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Aug 18 2010, 07:37 PM~18347742
> *sup  YOU GOT SERVED lol
> 
> 
> ...


man that is one lovely ass pic a clean ass ace n hopping, keep up the good work hoimie!


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: gold cutt 84, *Team CCE*
sup homie! missd you at the streetlow but i hung out with your bro a little...


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 18 2010, 09:17 PM~18348907
> *Dont forget the twezzers,,,might have someone suckin on a hair ????? until you pee on them
> :wow:
> WHO???? :wow:
> ...


The E is silent Ronald McDonald, don't worry you'll have your chance to. We homies but that don't mean I won't chop you up. :0 :biggrin: I'm jus sayin' As for jimmy, he already knows how I get down. There's a BIG suprise commin' soon, it's gonna be like throwin' a stick in someone's spokes. Thats all I have to say about that, for now  uffin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 19 2010, 06:39 AM~18350906
> *Lmfao, what it dew cracker. That was funny huh? I'm still fucked up but it didn't effect my shit talkin. Now that Bruce is one of those w.c. Guys i just wonder if he is gonna add the Cali recipe
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Aug 19 2010, 11:43 AM~18353225
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: gold cutt 84, Team CCE
> sup homie! missd you at the streetlow but i hung out with your bro a little...
> *


Wish I could have been there. I gotta get out there soon. I heard it was cool, until the people from the show decided to play games wit the prize money anyway.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 19 2010, 11:47 AM~18353256
> *Wish I could have been there. I gotta get out there soon. I heard it was cool, until the people from the show decided to play games wit the prize money anyway.
> *


damm that sucks


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

Your startin' to rub off on me wit this shit talkin', gotta keep my thought to myself. Look what you started JIMMY! :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Aug 19 2010, 01:40 PM~18353206
> *man that is one lovely ass pic a clean ass ace n hopping, keep up the good work hoimie!
> *


Had to do it for the crowd... She don't do TOO MUCH, but she looks good doin it!  

What's happenin in Chitown??


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Aug 19 2010, 12:35 PM~18353604
> *Had to do it for the crowd... She don't do TOO MUCH, but she looks good doin it!
> 
> What's happenin in Chitown??
> *


damm right it looks real good! nothing just hitting these shows and adding more goodies to rides.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 19 2010, 11:46 AM~18353245
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


Lmfao, what, what did I say. I know u do ur thing, for the most part. Lol. Don't forget we gotta do that ............ Oh wait we can't let all the secrets out


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo+Aug 19 2010, 07:39 AM~18350906-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 19 2010, 08:40 PM~18357450
> *:twak:  :roflmao:  :nono:
> :wow:
> *


Lol don't trip if I ever get back to work I will be in the kitchen with the recipe lolol


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

What's up homie, caddy hopping yet?


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

whats up homies


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 22 2010, 04:47 PM~18377271
> *What's up homie, caddy hopping yet?
> *


I keep breakin shit man...lol...Nothin major , a blown line , bent a cylinder and some noid problems..its gettin all right had it up the other night pretty good than stuck a noid....bout ready to pull my hair out...this hopping thing is a definate learning expierience...How are u doin...Hope all is well with u


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Lol yeah people who hop definately are a couple tools short of a full tool box. Just don't get discouraged. Take ur time, check all connections and wiring . Remember that the ground is the cause of most problems with a set up so check everything like 4 times. Call me if u need help


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 23 2010, 09:44 PM~18389159
> *Lol yeah people who hop definately are a couple tools short of a full tool box. Just don't get discouraged. Take ur time, check all connections and wiring . Remember that the ground is the cause of most problems with a set up so check everything like 4 times. Call me if u need help
> *


I might have to ....i'm gonna make some tweeks and turns and see what happens ...thanks Jimmy


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Sup haven't been on here too much, been busy as fuck at the new place trying to get it done. Next week I have to go paint a frame and an impala. I'm tired lolol


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 23 2010, 10:44 PM~18389159
> *Lol yeah people who hop definately are a couple tools short of a full tool box. Just don't get discouraged. Take ur time, check all connections and wiring . Remember that the ground is the cause of most problems with a set up so check everything like 4 times. Call me if u need help
> *


keep the batts fully charged and let them cool down at least 6 hours before hopping


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 27 2010, 07:17 PM~18423415
> *Sup haven't been on here too much, been busy as fuck at the new place trying to get it done. Next week I have to go paint a frame and an impala. I'm tired lolol
> *


nice bro. glad to hear your getting back into the mix


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Sup big Nim, u alright homie


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 22 2010, 06:10 PM~18378092
> *whats up homies
> *


Your getting rid of Pinky, huh?


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Aug 29 2010, 12:30 PM~18433578
> *Your getting rid of Pinky, huh?
> *


havent had that one for awhile now,,big bill has her


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

Whats up Jimmy, I Just got back from Visting family in Dallas Texas for the last couple weeks, did I miss your sale ?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

No I am going in slow motion with the health issues but anytime u want u can go up there and take a look and make an offer on whatever


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Hope all is well with ya brah..


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 3 2010, 10:51 AM~18477949
> *No I am going in slow motion with the health issues but anytime u want u can go up there and take a look and make an offer on whatever
> *


sounds interesting  are we invited :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 3 2010, 10:51 AM~18477949
> *No I am going in slow motion with the health issues but anytime u want u can go up there and take a look and make an offer on whatever
> *



Cool Jimmy sounds good, Hope you get better soon bro.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

everyone is invited jimmy, u know better than to even ask. as far as the cancer i feel ok, they just cant figure out the pain yet and its bad. i am going through pain management, physical therapy, i got 9 injections in my spinal cord this week and nothing is working


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 4 2010, 09:27 AM~18484956
> *everyone is invited jimmy, u know better than to even ask. as far as the cancer i feel ok, they just cant figure out the pain yet and its bad. i am going through pain management, physical therapy, i got 9 injections in my spinal cord this week and nothing is working
> *



Damn I feel for you, that has to be tough to go threw  I hope they figure something out for you soon.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 4 2010, 09:27 AM~18484956
> *everyone is invited jimmy, u know better than to even ask. as far as the cancer i feel ok, they just cant figure out the pain yet and its bad. i am going through pain management, physical therapy, i got 9 injections in my spinal cord this week and nothing is working
> *



 Fukn cancer


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Thanks guys it fucked with me last night for over 3 hours. I hope they figure something out real soon


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

Lets all pray for Jimmie, I got word today that he's not doing to good. Say a prayer for him and his family. Get well soon homie.


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

good luck jimmy i hope u pull thru bro


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Man Jimmy is good ppl ...You can pull thru this brother...Stay strong...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 13 2010, 09:20 PM~18556599
> *Lets all pray for Jimmie, I got word today that he's not doing to good. Say a prayer for him and his family. Get well soon homie.
> *


I got the same text.Jimmys a cool homie and i know he can make it though this.get better jimmy.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 13 2010, 02:20 PM~18556599
> *Lets all pray for Jimmie, I got word today that he's not doing to good. Say a prayer for him and his family. Get well soon homie.
> *


My prayers go out to him and his family.


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

I dont know Jimmy personally but he is a true OG in the midwest.. My prayers go out to him and the family on a full recovery.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

It's pretty touch and go right now.. And they're looking into some different treatment options..

We're all saying prayers for him and his family..


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

In our prayers bro!!!!!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

SORRY TO HEAR,I HOPE YOU GET BETTER.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Get better Jimmy


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Jimmy is a true midwest OG. many well wishes


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

I am very sad to hear he is struggling, i will deff be pullin for him.


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

Get well soon Jimmy!


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Sep 14 2010, 06:22 AM~18562828
> *It's pretty touch and go right now..  And they're looking into some different treatment options..
> 
> We're all saying prayers for him and his family..
> *


Yes everyone keep them prayers coming. I spoke with jimmy and things aren't looking to good at the moment... let's just keep thinking positive!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

man this sucks,,jimmy your in our prayers for sure,,


----------



## smooth designs (Aug 13, 2010)

im praying you bud! hope you get well! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Hang in there jimbo we're praying for ya buddy


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

hope all is well brother. God be with you through these tough times homie


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

TTT for Show & Go!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Still rooting for you Jimmy!!!


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Sep 17 2010, 01:26 AM~18588763
> *Hang in there jimbo we're praying for ya buddy
> *


x2 may you get well at gods speed Jimmy.


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

Our prayers go out to you Jimmy, hope you get better Bro.


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

GET WELL SOON, JIMMY!

Individuals CC - Indianapolis


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

Jimmy,

Your in our prayers homie!!!

Por Vida CC :angel: :angel:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

TTT For the Homie, Still paryin for yah Bro.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Thanks alot everyone for the props, love and respect. Alot of u fuckers have come to see mr and I really do love u guyy. I can't express on how much true homies mean. Thank u once again


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Keep ur head up homie we got u in our prayers


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

U already know, thank u guys


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 30 2010, 08:37 AM~18699765
> *U already know, thank u guys
> *


it was nice chilling for a min. hope all is getting better brother. God bless


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

your in our prayers jimmy get better :angel:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 29 2010, 09:25 PM~18696413
> *Thanks alot everyone for the props, love and respect. Alot of u fuckers have come to see mr and I really do love u guyy. I can't express on how much true homies mean. Thank u once again
> *


  Hang in there brotha.


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

TTT

for my homie!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Hi


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Oct 4 2010, 09:30 AM~18730794
> *TTT
> 
> for my homie!
> *


x2

hope your doing better jimmy.


----------



## smooth designs (Aug 13, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup: JUST SEEING HOW YOU WERE DOING BUDDY, HOPE YOUR HAVING AT LEASE A GOOD DAY. TAKE CARE .


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Sup, today was alright. Just wish I wasn't paralized and the cancer was under control so I could get back to work and do what I gotta do, especially at the new shop. I start more radiation on Monday for more treatments. Then I start a new chemo regimen cuz the last one actually made the cancer spread and is Now around my heart


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Hang in there bro the family and I are praying for you.


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 11 2010, 10:00 PM~19046065
> *Sup, today was alright. Just wish I wasn't paralized and the cancer was under control so I could get back to work and do what I gotta do, especially at the new shop. I start more radiation on Monday for more treatments. Then I start a new chemo regimen cuz the last one actually made the cancer spread and is Now around my heart
> *


I`ll keep you in my prayers homie !


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 11 2010, 10:00 PM~19046065
> *Sup, today was alright. Just wish I wasn't paralized and the cancer was under control so I could get back to work and do what I gotta do, especially at the new shop. I start more radiation on Monday for more treatments. Then I start a new chemo regimen cuz the last one actually made the cancer spread and is Now around my heart
> *



damn homie... want me to come up there with the plasma cutter and get rid of that shit for ya !!??!!
:biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Lolololol please come and do whatever the fuck it takes. If the plasma cutter does it let's do it and get this shit over with


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 12 2010, 09:29 PM~19055229
> *Lolololol please come and do whatever the fuck it takes. If the plasma cutter does it let's do it and get this shit over with
> *


Been a while since Ive been on here but I definitely will be praying for ya man. I hope it all works out for the best. You were definitely one of the cool ones who showed this rookie how to handle things in the pits. Not sure how far I will be from you when I get to Ohio but I may try to come up and see you!


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

These are some pictures from about 7 years ago at the lowrider magazine show in North Carolina.. This was the first show that Tommy 64 was shown at.. Lee from Por vida CC won alot awards with his lowrider bikes that Jimmy from Show and go painted.


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## tatersalad (Jul 29, 2008)

whats up homies the car is coming along well should have it out for summer thanks for hooking me up with a solid car


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

TTT FOR JIMMY PRAYERS AND THOUGHTS ARE STILL WIT YOU HOMIE :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

Whats the word on jimmy


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Hang in there jimmy got u in our prayers hope to see u soon


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

TTT


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## datdude-oc (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Mar 26 2011, 08:30 PM~20187940
> *TTT FOR JIMMY PRAYERS AND THOUGHTS ARE STILL WIT YOU HOMIE :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


x2


----------



## topless deuce (Aug 4, 2009)

what up jim and the show and go crew!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

Word is Jimmy has passed  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=527700




R.I.P. Jimmy, you will be missed but never forgotten Homie !


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

His time of Servin people in the Midwest are at rest!!!!!! 

Now he's chillin" serve fools in Heaven

Rest in Peace my Brother


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Jimmy is in a better place now, and his pain is gone. One of the best people I've ever had the good fortune to meet.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

R.I.P. my brother, you will be missed!!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

R.I.P. Jimmy will be missed


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

the realest person iv ever known,,he will be missed dearly,its just not going to be the same without him


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

R.I.P MY BROTHER...
OUR CONDOLENCES TO THE FAMILY AS WELL,


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

RIP BROTHER, :angel:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

RIP JIMMY :angel: :angel:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## dsgb (Jan 3, 2004)

R.I.P. Jimmy , Much Respect


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dsgb_@Apr 7 2011, 07:25 AM~20280868
> *R.I.P. Jimmy , Much Respect
> *


x2 i never meet him but saw him around


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:angel: RIP Jimmy


----------



## latinwarrior13 (Apr 13, 2004)

RIP JIMMY.... :angel:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

"even if my switch finger fell off these punks around here still couldnt fuck with me"- Jimmy from show and go...... R.I.P Jimmy 

The game wont be the same.....


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

R.I.P JIMMY :angel:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## 12 pack of Corona (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

RIP Jimmy ... :angel:


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

Jimmy was an amazing person that always showed us love for his shows in Detroit to Vegas...
Rest in Peace 
From everyone here Majestics Toronto


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

R.I.P JIMBO U R IN A BETTER PLACE. FROM UR CARNAL IN DELANO.


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

R.I.P JYMMY


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

RIP Jimmy  

My condolences to the family


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## bmack (Oct 10, 2008)

R.I.P BROTHER RIDE IN PEACE!! :angel: :angel:


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

:angel: :tears:


----------



## topless deuce (Aug 4, 2009)

:tears: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SnakeShit_@Apr 7 2011, 11:59 PM~20288854
> *RIP Jimmy
> 
> My condolences to the family
> *


 :angel: :tears:


----------



## 12 pack of Corona (Jan 30, 2010)

:angel:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Detroit bound


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Apr 9 2011, 11:26 AM~20297227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Drive safe homeboy... See you at the shop!


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Apr 9 2011, 11:26 AM~20297227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You truly are a great friend man. Be safe and send my thoughts and prayers. Sorry I couldnt make it to this one!


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

in jimmy's honor at show and go


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Apr 9 2011, 07:02 PM~20299309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: honoring Jimmy one of the best ways possible. Doing for him what he loved to do!

STOOOOPID CAR!!


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

R.I.P JIMMY :angel: :angel:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

everyone at show and go. Rip Jimmy we love you!


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

R.I.P Bro jimmy :angel:


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Apr 9 2011, 11:17 PM~20300269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i wish i could have been there... 
what a day. glad to see so many show up in the picture


----------



## topless deuce (Aug 4, 2009)

had a good time in memory of jimmy thank for haveing us tommy


----------



## 12 pack of Corona (Jan 30, 2010)

thank you to every one that came out and put it down with us at the shop !


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

man i want to apologize to everyone who wanted a sticker.... i am having more made and sending them to pops.... i will post when i send em to him and you guys can go to the new shop to get them... if some of u arent near the shop pm ur addy and i will get one sent out to you.... again im sorry they went quick.....

fred


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

Sorry I got there late and missed most of ya.
Hopefully I'll see some more of the crew for the funeral procession! 
EIGHT BALL.


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

some old pics i found


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

RIP Jimmy, our prayer go out to his Family.

Spoke a few times, Always a cool Homie.

You'll be missed Brother. :angel: :angel:


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 12 pack of Corona_@Apr 10 2011, 12:26 PM~20303211
> *thank you to every one that came out and put it down with us at the shop !
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 12 pack of Corona (Jan 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## 12 pack of Corona (Jan 30, 2010)

Keep the "Go" on the top


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 12 pack of Corona_@May 1 2011, 10:33 PM~20462407
> *Keep the "Go"  on the top
> *


 :werd:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 2 2011, 09:08 PM~20470419
> *
> 
> 
> ...



R.I.P. Homie :angel:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 2 2011, 08:08 PM~20470419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic  
May He R.I.P.


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

R.I.P HOMIE


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

rip......


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 14 2011, 02:06 PM~20550836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure he was talking shit in this pic. :biggrin: Thats what us hoppers do.RIP miss you homie.


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@May 23 2011, 07:52 AM~20608924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good times


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

TTT For the GO


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## BigKeyOC (Feb 8, 2006)

*DON'T FORGET OUTTA CONTROL CAR SHOW THIS SATURDAY AT OJIBAWAY ISLAND SAGINAW MI. JAY FROM STREET SEEN MAGAZINE WILL BE HERE FROM TEXAS TAKING PHOTOS FOR THE MAGAZINE SO BRING YOUR RIDE. YOU JUST MITE MAKE THE COVER.
*


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

I still have the funeral card on my fridge and glance at Jimmy's pic and just think damn . Seems just like yesterday all of us hanging at the shop talking shit and chillen!


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

:angel:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT for the Go


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Show's right around the corner!




Don Pedro said:


> *United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...
> ...


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

no disrepect, but are they still open and painting cars over there?


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

westsidehydros said:


> no disrepect, but are they still open and painting cars over there?


 yeah shop still open. i was over there not to long ago..:thumbsup:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

Man i looked in here yesterday, then i had a dream last night Jimmy rolled up to a car show we were at .. had a pure white tuck and trailer with 3 cars on it.. He was smiling and laughing like always.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

westsidehydros said:


> no disrepect, but are they still open and painting cars over there?


Show and go is still open..... Tommy took it over


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

Man I miss you Jimmy....people act so funny style at Casper but I could always count on you to greet me with a beer and a smile. Glad I got to know you bro. Much love to all his friends keeping Show and Go and Jimmy's spirit alive.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

I was just thinking of jimmy last night and was just sitting here board and clicked back to something like page 30 and this topic was right on top 

I just read all the way through this topic. Shits not fair. He should still be here. I remember when I had my accident years ago jimmy was one of the first to hit me up. He would do anything for his lowrider brothers. RIP!


----------

